# Clé non reconnu avec mon adaptateur sur mon IPAD 2



## flo-rider4 (13 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un adaptateur 5 en 1 pour mon iPad 2 16gb / iOs 5.1 .
Quand je branche une clé usb avec cette adaptateur, mon iPad m'indique :
"Le périphérique USB requiert trop de puissance ", j'ai essayé avec plusieurs clé mais le résultat reste le même.

Mais la carte SD à été reconnu.

 Que faire ? Il y a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## drs (13 Avril 2012)

non, l'ipad n'accepte pas les clés usb. Le port usb est là pour brancher un APN et décharger les photos.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Avril 2012)

l'adaptateur ne fonctionne qu'avec les appareils photos... Impossible de brancher une clef USB sur un Ipad...


désolé!


----------



## flo-rider4 (14 Avril 2012)

Meme avec un autre cable ?


----------



## drs (14 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> l'adaptateur ne fonctionne qu'avec les appareils photos... Impossible de brancher une clef USB sur un Ipad...
> 
> 
> désolé!



tout est dit


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Avril 2012)

flo-rider4 a dit:


> Meme avec un autre cable ?


Apple Interdit l'utilisation de clefs USB avec ios... Donc oui même avec un câble, en faisant le poirier ou en allumant un cierge...


----------



## lineakd (14 Avril 2012)

@flo-rider4, par chance, j'ai encore un vieux modèle de clé USB (venant de framakey) qui fonctionne en fat32 , en ajoutant un dossier nommé "DCIM" et en modifiant quelque peu le nom du fichier image. 
Fonctionne aussi avec une clé USB "Corsair Flash Voyager GT 4 GO" (1ère génération).

Oops, j'ai un nouveau iPad sous iOS 5.1 et un simple adaptateur USB venant d'Apple store.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @flo-rider4, par chance, j'ai encore un vieux modèle de clé USB (venant de framakey) qui fonctionne en fat32 , en ajoutant un dossier nommé "DCIM" et en modifiant quelque peu le nom du fichier image.
> Fonctionne aussi avec une clé USB "Corsair Flash Voyager GT 4 GO" (1ère génération).
> 
> Oops, j'ai un nouveau iPad sous iOS 5.1 et un simple adaptateur USB venant d'Apple store.



oui, tout ce que fait l'ipad, c'est chercher le répertoire DCIM, et importer les images... Tout autre utilisation n'est pas possible sans jailbreakage....


----------



## lineakd (16 Avril 2012)

moumou92 a dit:
			
		

> Tout autre utilisation n'est pas possible sans jailbreakage....



@moumou92, je ne sais pas. je n'y connais rien en "jailbreak". :rose:

Mon l'utilisation de l'ipad ma permis de connaître, dropbox, sugar sync, hubic et de me servir du nas de la maison ainsi que d'un disque dur en wifi.

Et pour revenir au sujet, je me sers encore de sd et de clés USB sur mon iPad.


----------

